# Husky Towing Products Introduces New "active" Sway Control Technology



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- The Husky Center Line weight distribution and sway control system is a self-centering and provides drivers with complete confidence during their towing experience.

Compression cylinder action and torsion spring bars work together to distribute weight and oppose trailer sway before it begins, keeping a trailer straight, on center, during all driving conditions.

Current passive sway control towing systems rely on clamping to provide static friction that reduces, but does not eliminate trailer sway. Such systems require adjustment to maintain friction and do not promote centering of the trailer behind the tow vehicle.

The Center Line systems patent pending technology creates centering forces that work against the tendency to sway, self-centering the trailer. The system can be used in all driving and weather conditions including backing-up. The Easy Adjust head alignment systems and the streamlined sturdy bracket design allow quick and easy set-up at time of installation. The Center Line system comes in three models for use with gross trailer weight up to 14,000 pounds, and is backed by a limited lifetime warranty.

Husky Towing Products is committed to continually providing innovative products to our customers, says Bryan Fletcher, senior vice president of Husky Towing Products. Our new Center Line system represents the next generation in sway control technology.

For more information, visit www.huskytow.com or e-mail [email protected]

SOURCE: Husky Towing Products press release


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a nicely written marketing release but the design is nothing more than an Equalizer hitch.

It is still pivoting at the hitch ball with the friction of the trunnion bars attempting to work against the sway force.

I wonder where the term "next generation in sway control (elimination)" came from... hmmmmm.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sean Woodruff said:


> That's a nicely written marketing release but the design is nothing more than an Equalizer hitch.
> 
> It is still pivoting at the hitch ball with the friction of the trunnion bars attempting to work against the sway force.
> 
> I wonder where the term "next generation in sway control (elimination)" came from... hmmmmm.


I looked over that pic for a few mins to Sean.. Couldnt see much difference either.

It looks like the bars are pined into the housing.. Was thinking maybe this is where they are coming up with there claims..

Agree with you though.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, "next generation in sway control" could mean anything. Perhaps this means they used a different color paint.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, "next generation in sway control" could mean anything. Perhaps this means they used a different color paint.


It looks the same color to me. Maybe they addressed every single issue they had heard for over 10 years from their customers so it truly is the next generation.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> ...but the design is nothing more than an Equalizer hitch.


I thought the same thing when I looked at it but what are those compression cylinders they are talking about and what do they do?

-CC


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I looked at their website and it just looks like a variation on the Equalizer design. The "Compresssion Cylinders" seem to be the main difference but the same basic function as the Equalizer though. It should work okay, probably about the same as the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam. I wouldn't put it in the same category as the ProPride 3P or Hensley though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

At first I couldn't see how the compression cylinders were going to work. Unless the spring bar is rigidly fastened at the 'L' bracket - which it clearly is not - the bars would not exert any pressure on the cylinders, as they would just slide on the 'L' brackets.

Then I looked a little closer at the head unit (see the .pdf in the company website for a larger view). The end of the spring bar receivers that are in contact with the compression cylinders is flat and quite broad. The effect of the receiver on the compression cylinder then is that of a cam. As the receiver pivots side to side in a turning situation, it (not the spring bars) exerts a pressure on the cylinders. Now, in order for the compression cylinders to create much resistance in the small distance they will actually compress, they have got to be under tremendous pressure.

Nothing wrong with that, except I have to wonder how easy it's going to be to swing the spring bars on and off of the 'L' brackets when hitching/unhitching the trailer. It must work, but it would seem to me that they would have to be under so much pressure to have any anti-sway effect on the trailer, that it wouldn't be something I could budge!

By contrast, with the Equal-i-zer, there is no resistance to swinging until the bars are in place on the 'L' brackets and tensioned. Maybe this unit has away to release pressure on the spring bar receivers during hitching, but I don't see anything to that effect.

I guess I will have to see one in person.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> At first I couldn't see how the compression cylinders were going to work. Unless the spring bar is rigidly fastened at the 'L' bracket - which it clearly is not - the bars would not exert any pressure on the cylinders, as they would just slide on the 'L' brackets.
> 
> Then I looked a little closer at the head unit (see the .pdf in the company website for a larger view). The end of the spring bar receivers that are in contact with the compression cylinders is flat and quite broad. The effect of the receiver on the compression cylinder then is that of a cam. As the receiver pivots side to side in a turning situation, it (not the spring bars) exerts a pressure on the cylinders. Now, in order for the compression cylinders to create much resistance in the small distance they will actually compress, they have got to be under tremendous pressure.
> 
> ...


I thought the exact same thing! you can see the silver ends of the compression cylinders in the hitch head up against the wd bars. I have always thought (and some may remember) that my EQ hitch did not provide the same amount of sway control on my F350 as it did on my F150 due to it needing less WD. With the EQ, less WD needed means less friction for the sway control effectiveness. with this design some of the sway control is aided by the compression cylinders and not all dependent on the normal friction forces between the brackets and bars and the pivots and hitch head. id love to see one in person.

Thanks for posting this Carey!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Well, "next generation in sway control" could mean anything. Perhaps this means they used a different color paint.


It looks the same color to me. Maybe they addressed every single issue they had heard for over 10 years from their customers so it truly is the next generation.








[/quote]

Just guessing but maybe it was a Orange reference.


----------

